# Alistair Overeem's Entrance Song



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi everyone,

been trying to find the title of Overeem's entrance song @ Strikeforce Heavy Artillery - so far no luck, any help will be much appreciated! :thumb02:


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVkuMkETjZo ?


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

_JB_ said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVkuMkETjZo ?


not the same song, but thanks anyway man! :thumbsup:


----------



## snakeagx (May 18, 2010)

Hey, I too was looking for this and found it somewhere else so I thought I would register and pass it on.

track 3 http://www.emusic.com/album/Various...st-Of-Dance-Techno-MP3-Download/10984014.html


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Walk-in music can be cool at times. I think a few really stand out classics like Nogueria's Rolling Stones "Just a shot away" is cool. Randy Couture's Aerosmith "I'm back in the saddle". My walk-out music would be the More human than human remix by Rob Zombie. I always liked the song's intensity. I think the most intimidating walk-in music in MMA is Fedor's Russian national anthem. That deep, spooky voice creates an atmosphere of awe...


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

snakeagx said:


> Hey, I too was looking for this and found it somewhere else so I thought I would register and pass it on.
> 
> track 3 http://www.emusic.com/album/Various...st-Of-Dance-Techno-MP3-Download/10984014.html


hey snakeagx - thanx a lot for this ! :thumb02:
I still think it's a different song, guess I'll keep
looking :confused02:


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

Junkie XL - Heart of Darkness


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

arkanoydz said:


> Junkie XL - Heart of Darkness







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erCPXSAG3r0


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

This one seems more appropriate for his fight with Brock.


----------

